# Nutrisystem works!



## AThornquist (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been able to see Nutrisystem in action and can testify to the fact that a strict Nurtisystem diet will aid in weight loss. Here's how I know: my mom and step-dad have been doing the Nutrisystem program for the last couple of months and their auto-ship agreement sends food a little too quickly, so we have a stash of Nutrisystem foods. Well, I've been home alone for the last week and ate just about everything here (although I just shopped so I'm good now ). With my high metabolism and activity amount, I tend to need a lot of food so I basically came to a point where I needed to eat some of the Nutrisystem stuff for a snack. Since I _love_ pancakes I decided to give the Nutrisystem pancakes a shot. (A bad pancake? May it never be so!)

Apparently one packet of the pancake mix is meant to be for breakfast. Ha...ha? One packet (one pancake at about 7 or 8 inch diameter) is just not going to work. So I made four. With a stack of pancakes in front of me I grinned widely, poured on a fair amount of maple syrup, and began to eat. My chewing, which was rapid at first, became progressively slower as I began to really taste the pancakes. They weren't great. Or good. They tasted like the secret behind Nutrisystem was that one would be disinclined to finish their food, thus avoiding ingesting unnecessary calories. _Sure,_ I ate the pancakes anyway--but I had to drown them with syrup and didn't like the taste even then. 

So if you are interested in weight loss, consider Nutrisystem. You a) will be driven hungry by the small food portion or b) won't be able to finish the small food portion prescribed and will starve. 

_Bon appetit!_


----------



## DanMcCormack (Aug 4, 2009)

Here's my simple calculus:

1 Hour of self discipline a day (exercise) is easier than 24 hours of self discipline a day (diet).


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 4, 2009)

Haha sounds like you had a blast Andrew!


----------



## SueS (Aug 4, 2009)

Several months ago our nurse practitioner suggested that dh and I try Nutrisystem as we both needed to lose weight. My question is, where on earth did she receive her nutritional training???? Apart from the fact that the "food" is prepackaged with a taste reminiscent of cardboard (a friend told me!), it is EXPENSIVE - the cost for the two of us would have been over $600/month PLUS the cost of fresh veggies and other staples not included in the Nutrisystem plan - well over twice what we pay per month for everything bought at the supermarket, non-food items included. Plus, while one may lose weight on the system, it is only a temporary fix since there is no lifestyle change involved. 

Chuck and I enrolled in Weight Watchers just after Easter and together have lost a little over 60 pounds. We eat real food and have become very aware of what we put in our mouths. I'm cooking better than I have done in years and we both agree this is something we can stick with.

So, who needs Nutrisystem?


----------



## turmeric (Aug 4, 2009)

Nutrisystem is kinda like debt-consolidation - a quick fix that doesn't cure the underlying behavior. I know a family member who used it, Nutrisystem, that is.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 4, 2009)

And they made _pancakes_ taste bad. PANCAKES!!! How horrible.


----------

